# Huckepack von einem VIP



## markkk78 (6 Jan. 2011)

Von welchem weiblichen Star würdet ihr euch gerne einmal huckepack tragen lassen?
Würde gerne einmal wie hier

von Avril getragen werden.
Ob sie wohl auch 90kg schafft?


----------



## Q (6 Jan. 2011)

Hab das Video mal richtig eingebettet. Bitte hol Dir hier mal ein paar Anregungen, bevor Du lospostest:

Tutorials und Anleitungen - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2011)

Ich würde auch gern mal so an Avril hängen


----------

